# Scarborough Friday Morning 13 Oct 06 (North Brisbane)



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all, 
Just looking at the 7 day wind and wave forecast, and couldn't help but notice that conditions are forecast to be kind then. (subject to murphy's graph creep). It is however early days yet, but the seed is planted that I may get out for a fish on that day.
Have not run this idea past SWMBOAAT yet. Ive got a plan..... Im going to take up playing the violin.... that should do it.... :twisted:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:

Edit 1: looks like Murphy is going to stuff my bold and cunning plan (7 Day wind and wave forecast!)
Edit 2: Could be OK perhaps!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That sounds like a bold and cunning plan :lol:


----------

